# Hot Strip Mill



## مهندس تامر (12 أغسطس 2006)

أنا حبيت اشارك مهندسين الفلزات المهتمين خصوصاً بالدرفلة أنا مهندس جودة في حديد عز ومتخصص في (Hot Strip Mill (Hot Rolling Flat Steel وعندي شوية papers مفيدة جداً في المجال ده ومتاحة لمن يريد.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (12 أغسطس 2006)

نتمنى منك نشر هذه الاوراق هنا حتى يستفيد منها الجميع وجزاك الله خيرا على مبادرتك الكريمة والتعاون معنا من اجل صالح المهندسين


----------



## مهندس تامر (13 أغسطس 2006)

من يهتم بالمجال يسأل واللي عنده papers كويسة في المجال ده يراسلني


----------



## محمد حمزه (13 أغسطس 2006)

مرحبا بك مهندس تامر ..... نورت الملتقى 
أنا مهندس جودة في شركة إنشاءات معدنية ... وأحتاج هذه المعلومات ضروري جدا
جزاك الله خيرا ......
أخوك/ محمد حمزه


----------



## مهندس تامر (15 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ محمد حمزة انت عايز معلومات عن ايه بالظبط عشان الداتا كتير جداً المهم تاخد اللي يفيدك منها في حاجات معينة


----------



## m10_hassan (17 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحبا بك يا مهندس تامر*

أخوك المهندس / محمد رمضان
يا ريت لو عندك 
1-paper about the hot rolling process


----------



## محمد حمزه (18 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس/ تامر
أريد معلومات عن الـ permitted deviation in dimensions of rolled sections وتأثيرها فيما بعد على المنشآت المعدنية


----------



## مهندس تامر (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخ محمد حمزة*

دي هتلاقيها في مواصفات الانشاءات المعدنية يعني المجال اللي انت فيه اسال عليها عندك في الشغل اكيد حد هيدللك عليها


----------



## مهندس تامر (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخ محمد رمضان*

دي معلومات بسيطة عن الدرفلة ويا ريت لو تحدد انت محتاج ايه بالظبط في الدرفلة ؟!!!


----------



## مهندس تامر (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخ محمد رمضان*

معلومات اخرى عن ال Hot rolling of low carbon steel strip


----------



## shimo234 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى العزيز انا ابحث فى "the effect of processing conditionds and cooling rate on linepipe steel x70 and x80" اتمنى منك معلومات فى هذا الموضوع (recrystalization,plane strain testing, deformation, cooling rate, or any related ) ارجو منك المساعدة ولو امكن الارسال على بريدى shimamo2010*myway.com
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد65 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## faridsadek (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك على المعلومات الجميله و اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------

